
French-British action plan on internet security - cirrus-clouds
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/french-british-action-plan-internet-security
======
cirrus-clouds
For a refresher on current UK legislation on security, and the regulation
plans pledged by the Conservatives in their election manifesto, read here:

[https://www.dontvoteconservativeuk.com/#security](https://www.dontvoteconservativeuk.com/#security)

In case you're wondering, yes, the site above has a highly partisan aim (I
wrote it), but the information in the section linked above is factual. You can
make up your own mind whether such regulation is either proportionate, needed,
or effective.

